# One for ypauly?



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2012)

Unashamedly stolen from our motorhome forum.

I recently asked my friends little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up. She said she wanted to be Prime Minister one day. Both of her parents, staunch, fully paid up, Labour supporters, were standing there, so I asked her, "If you were Prime Minister what would be the first thing you would do?" She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people." Her parents beamed with pride!

"Wow...what ...a worthy goal," I told her, "But you don't have to wait until you're Prime Minister to do that! You can come over to my house I have a pile of washing and ironing the lawn needs cutting and the garden gates need painting, you do all that and I'll pay you ?50. Then I'll take you into town by the chippy where that homeless man sits all day and you can give the ?50 to him to use toward food and a new house."

She thought this over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the eye and asked,

"Why doesn't the homeless man come over and do the work, and you can just pay him the ?50?"

I said, "Welcome to the Conservative Party."

Her parents are still annoyed


----------



## ypauly (Jan 6, 2012)

Love it 






I ghink she would be paying too much though lol


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 6, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minimum wage?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 6, 2012)

?50 is 8.22 hrs at NMW for over 21 yrs - perhaps a fair wage for a fair day's work, not counting unpaid breaks. 

From 1st Oct 2011, National Minimum Wage for workers aged 21 years and over is ?6.08 - see http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/TheNationalMinimumWage/DG_10027201 

A person aged 18 - 20 years would have to work for ?50/?4.98 = 10.04hrs, while a person aged 16 - 17 years would have to work for ?50/?3.68 = 13.59hrs and an apprentice would have to work for ?50/?2.60 = 19.23hrs. Does that sound fair?!?

Obviously, this calculation ignores deductions for tax and NI (but wouldn't be relevant for a single payment of ?50) etc.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 6, 2012)

As ypauly thought it was too much money, my post was suggesting he would be more comfortable with paying the minimum wage.


----------



## ypauly (Jan 7, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> As ypauly thought it was too much money, my post was suggesting he would be more comfortable with paying the minimum wage.



It was in fact a joke lol 


I was trying to be old tory (meeting the very mean perception) as I  thought it would be funny.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 7, 2012)

I knew what you meant ypauly and that you had your Thatcher hat on.
My suggestion of minimum wage was themed to show the same and that serfs could not expect to be paid a decent wage.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2012)

Could do with a bit Thaturism !


----------



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2012)

Minimum wage for young people is particularly low - see my earlier post. 

In two cases, NMW has meant an increase for me - when it was first introduced in 1999 and I was working as a research assistant in a science research unit, then when I discovered Agricultural Wages Board, when researching NMW on behalf of an 80 year old car park assistant. When we informed the office, we both got a pay rise to bring us up to legal minimum. 

Whether you can actually live on a 40 hour week at NMW is another matter, of course, but better to have a job than not, I reckon.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Copepod said:


> ?50 is 8.22 hrs at NMW for over 21 yrs - perhaps a fair wage for a fair day's work, not counting unpaid breaks.
> 
> From 1st Oct 2011, National Minimum Wage for workers aged 21 years and over is ?6.08 - see http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Employees/TheNationalMinimumWage/DG_10027201
> 
> ...






From 1st Oct 2011, National Minimum Wage for workers aged 21 years and over is ?6.08 -  That's what I get I'm in my 50's, and IT AIN'T ENOUGH  ( liked the joke though, VG )  Sheena


----------

